# Dark Souls III



## .Pinworm. (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm getting pretty excited for the 12th. Anyone playing the pre-release? Is it as good as bloodborne or DaS1?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Apr 11, 2016)

It's taken every ounce of willpower I have to not go buy a PS4 just for DS3. I'll probably go do that Tuesday.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 13, 2016)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> It's taken every ounce of willpower I have to not go buy a PS4 just for DS3. I'll probably go do that Tuesday.


Can say now, that it would be worth it. I'm very stoked with it so far.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 26, 2016)

This game is dumb Im quitting playing it.






na really


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Apr 28, 2016)

Smh still gotta play DS 1+2 first.


----------



## sunni (Apr 30, 2016)

my husband has been playing looks really neat. i like it.


----------

